# Desperate Housewives



## vibes (Jan 5, 2005)

This new program on C4 looks like quite a good replacement for Sex In The City.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 5, 2005)

vibes said:
			
		

> This new program on C4 looks like quite a good replacement for Sex In The City.



No wonder I had to change channels after two minutes of watching it then.


----------



## Firky (Jan 5, 2005)

Desperate Housewives, surely?

I bet it is rubbish with out knowing anything about it.


----------



## hendo (Jan 5, 2005)

I stopped after the first break. Dire.


----------



## stdPikachu (Jan 5, 2005)

vibes said:
			
		

> a good replacement for Sex In The City.



Unwatchable stereotypical bilge pretending to be a profound insight into male and female relationships then...?


----------



## vibes (Jan 5, 2005)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> Unwatchable stereotypical bilge pretending to be a profound insight into male and female relationships then...?



Im waiting for the housewife who shot herself to come back from the dead or something


----------



## ska invita (Jan 5, 2005)

"the show thats been taking america by storm..."

 say no more


----------



## red rose (Jan 5, 2005)

I've just switched over to this, but I'm putting it on the "watch only when needing mindless crap so as to avoid thinking about anything else" pile


----------



## where to (Jan 5, 2005)

watching the second epidode on E4 just now   

its a good laugh cos i am watching it with my bro and ma and is like the old times or somtheing.

as for the show- we're not convinced, but theres some good lines and there is a david lynch creepy suburbia thing running through it as my bro pointed out.

and a secret - so i'll have to keep watching. . .


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 5, 2005)

I loved Moulin Rouge AI and Desperate Housewives

Clearly there is no hope for me


----------



## killer b (Jan 6, 2005)

one out of three aint bad...


----------



## stereotypical (Jan 6, 2005)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> Unwatchable stereotypical bilge pretending to be a profound insight into male and female relationships then...?



More of a paradoy of the parochial 'perfectness' of American surburbia.

I quite liked it, the neurotic woman is wicked


----------



## where to (Jan 6, 2005)

yeah the neurotic woman is pretty funny but doesn't her husband look like jfk


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 6, 2005)

I enjoyed it too. What's under the pool I wonder?


----------



## liberty (Jan 6, 2005)

watched 5 minutes then turned off


----------



## g force (Jan 6, 2005)

It had its moments - the housewife paying the guy to serve her husband drinks then mowing the lawn in her dress was good. But the voiceover woman is very annoying.

As for David Lynch - I can't see anything even vaguely like David Lynch. My first thought when I saw the street was more stylised suburbia seen in stuff like Edward Scissorhands.

It's also based on the premise that behind the facade the suburbs are a hotbed of intrigue. They're not. Generally, they're really fucking dull.

First episodes are always hard to judge, so i'll give it a few weeks but i'm not convinced.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 6, 2005)

I wanted to hate it but I didn`t , inoffensive , If my wife dceides to watch it again next week I won`t complain.
Compare that to Paul Abbot`s disfunctional family in Shameless , now that is funny !


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2005)

In the words of the great Bill Hicks 'Piece of shit, walk away'


----------



## liberty (Jan 6, 2005)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> In the words of the great Bill Hicks 'Piece of shit, walk away'




Agree


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 6, 2005)

Erm, were we all watching the same programme?  I thought it was fantastic.   

God, you lot are well hard to please.


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 6, 2005)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> God, you lot are well hard to please.


No it's more to do with it being American and how cool they look dissing such stuff.  But they're right.  This show is a waste of time.  It's not going to last, maybe one more season is my guess.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2005)

dilute micro said:
			
		

> No it's more to do with it being American and how cool they look dissing such stuff.



That's why I quoted an American comedian, because I love dissing America.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 6, 2005)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Erm, were we all watching the same programme?  I thought it was fantastic.
> 
> God, you lot are well hard to please.



wot he said


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 6, 2005)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> That's why I quoted an American comedian, because I love dissing America.


Okay..okay..okay...   


But there was a time when societal degradation shows wouldn't have made it on American tv.


----------



## vibes (Jan 6, 2005)

Wonder how many hours those women are in the gym everyday to get muscles like that?  They all reminded me of those wwf women wrestlers with bodies like slim muscular men, with expertly made up faces and long flowing hair.

I recognised the actress from Superman, but I didnt recognise any of the others from any other programs


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 6, 2005)

vibes said:
			
		

> Wonder how many hours those women are in the gym everyday to get muscles like that?  They all reminded me of those wwf women wrestlers with bodies like slim muscular men, with expertly made up faces and long flowing hair.
> 
> I recognised the actress from Superman, but I didnt recognise any of the others from any other programs



Tony Soprano's girlfriend, the one who killed herself, is one of the main characters


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 6, 2005)

Also, one of the other charaters is the estranged wife of the short latin undertaker (sorry I'm terrible with names) in 6 feet under, only she's lost weight.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2005)

watched the first 15 minutes, didn't reckon much so whacked on  24 series 3 dvd, and watched the last 4 episodes...i've watched the whole series in the past 5 days...


----------



## aurora green (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah, I loved this show. Replacement for Sex in the City is what i thought too. I love those ultra expensive, glossy shows only the yanks can do really well. 
I also thought it was slightly David Lynchy, 'cos there was darkness and creepyness.
That first scene of the mother retrieving her boys from the pool, was wonderfully weird, the accidental torching of the house, and the lawn mowing scene were all extreamly Twin Peakesk.
Cant wait for next week, what with this and 'Shameless', the week's panning out quite well for us stay at homes.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 6, 2005)

I loved the bit whre the stressed out mum follwed her friend's advice to pretend to abandon her horrendous triplets by the roadside and ended up having a fight with that woman who threatened to call social services.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 6, 2005)

Didn't see it unfortunately but given the most vocal critics I'm leaning toward dilutes reason:




			
				liberty said:
			
		

> watched 5 minutes then turned off



So out of a 24 hour series you made your entire judgement based on 5 minutes viewing? Kinda like reading the first page of a book and deciding it's crap really...


----------



## Maggot (Jan 6, 2005)

aurora green said:
			
		

> I also thought it was slightly David Lynchy, 'cos there was darkness and creepyness.


 The dead persons commentary and suburban setting reminded me of American Beauty  - only not as good. It had it's moments but it's not 'appointment tv' imo.

I got thoroughly pissed off with the amount of commercial breaks during this programme. Three breaks in 15 minutes FFS


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 6, 2005)

I cheated and watched the next one on E4 straight after   


I dont actually knoiw what to make of it all really. I liked it especially the women who goes around making cakes and pot pourri etc for everyone. I think thats probably why I like it. I watched it and sort could associate a lot of the characters with people who lived around me. The nosey old bag, the man eater woman, etc etc

I'm thinking give it time to develop a bit and it'll be compelling viewing.


----------



## vibes (Jan 6, 2005)

Some bits were boring, some funny.  Seems to be enough different storylines going on to keep up the interest.  I will watch it again.  Theres bugger all else on tv.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> So out of a 24 hour series you made your entire judgement based on 5 minutes viewing? Kinda like reading the first page of a book and deciding it's crap really...



But if the first page of a book doesn't get you interested then you're not likely to read on. I could look at the first page of a million books and tell you if they were any good or not.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 6, 2005)

Not at all. If you read a books dust jacket and decide that you don't like the genre, story or author, you wouldn't read it. I think it's pretty sad that you'd reject a book based on the first page.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 6, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I loved the bit whre the stressed out mum follwed her friend's advice to pretend to abandon her horrendous triplets by the roadside and ended up having a fight with that woman who threatened to call social services.



I don't remember that -- did you watch the second episode on E4 straight afterwards?


----------



## Vash (Jan 6, 2005)

It was similar in style to six feet under unfortunately for me it came across as souless as the women it depicted who all had a stepford wives creepyness about them.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Not at all. If you read a books dust jacket and decide that you don't like the genre, story or author, you wouldn't read it. I think it's pretty sad that you'd reject a book based on the first page.



Depends how much you trust your own critical faculties I suppose.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 6, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I don't remember that -- did you watch the second episode on E4 straight afterwards?



yes


sorry, I forgot about that, I won't put any more spoilers in


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 6, 2005)

niksativa said:
			
		

> "the show thats been taking america by storm..."
> 
> say no more



Yeah, because Americans don't know anything about quality TV, do they? I must have imagined Seinfeld, Arrested Development, Nip/Tuck, The Sopranos, Six Feet Under, The Shield, The West Wing, OZ, CSI, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Frasier, Cheers, Buffy, Alias, Roseanne, Soap, Scrubs, MASH and Larry Sanders then. 

Thought Desperate Housewives was great fun. Bree, the Stepford Wife, and Lynette, the mother with the badly behaved kids, are my fave characters so far. Some great scenes, intriguing characters and a lovely mystery to boot!


----------



## j6ango1977 (Jan 6, 2005)

vibes said:
			
		

> This new program on C4 looks like quite a good replacement for Sex In The City.



Yes and oh god help us. absolute garbage. However it does seem to be a good observation on shallow american suburban life. Everyone is so attractive, well off and oh so unhappy. It makes me sick, 'oh im so attractive, I am sucessful,  I have a nice car, I have a big house, I have a nice family but I'm oh so miserable'. Can't stand this typical american tripe. I can see the screenwriters are trying to put a messege across about suburban America but I honestly don't want to see extremely attractive, rich yanks on my TV all the time whining how unhappy they are. Sex in the city, The OC, Nip/Tuck and now this they need to put all these shows into a capsule, put them on top of a Saturn 5 rocket and then shoot them off into the sun


----------



## mysterygirl (Jan 6, 2005)

I watched it, and found it OK, mildly entertaining & amusing but undemanding (fine by me at that time of night!).  I shall most likely watch it again, but not cry if I miss it.  I used to 'take or leave' Sex and the City too but I ended up quite liking that.  Maybe this will be the same, who knows?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 6, 2005)

I thought it was really good, but I couldn't stay awake for the second part on E4.


----------



## rennie (Jan 6, 2005)

one was in melrose place (the red head) the ex career woman ive seen on us TV before but cannot remember where n the ex model, she looks familiar but i don't know


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 6, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> watched the first 15 minutes, didn't reckon much so whacked on  24 series 3 dvd, and watched the last 4 episodes...i've watched the whole series in the past 5 days...



i got series 3 for Xmas.. managed to curtail my addiction to a couple of epsiodes a night!


----------



## Space Girl (Jan 6, 2005)

I really liked it, I'm even going to plant some wysteria outside my front gate now


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 6, 2005)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> i got series 3 for Xmas.. managed to curtail my addiction to a couple of epsiodes a night!



Our copy was a present for my dear mother, so I have to watch 2 episodes a night before I go back to University! The twist around episode 6 was one of the best they've ever done, up there with the Victor Drazin twist in the first series.


----------



## belboid (Jan 6, 2005)

the first part was enjoyable tosh, but nothing more. Well scripted, nicely paced, tho none of the characters really look that interesting so far.  I hope the secret actually livse up to its billing, and isn't just 'oh my god she had a secret abortion (and, uhh, buried it under the swimming pool...)' or something.

i would have thought that someone would have asked 'how the hell does a _plumber_* afford a place on this street - living here was meant to be an escape from commoners like them'.  Hopefully one of the husbands will bring this up shortly.

The model is rosie from 6feet under

*I know he's not really/just a plumber, but according to the rest of the street he is, so shouldn't be able to afford the place.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 6, 2005)

> i would have thought that someone would have asked 'how the hell does a plumber* afford a place on this street - living here was meant to be an escape from commoners like them'. Hopefully one of the husbands will bring this up shortly.



This searching question has been asked in pretty much all the broadsheet previews, and the answer is:

The same way Rachel, Ross and Co. in Friends can afford their Grenwich Village apartments, how Carrie could afford her SoHo loft and so on _ad nauseum_.

Mate of mine has a theory on this - you only really ever see this on US TV shows (Brit shows, say This Life or coupling, are more realistic in this respect) because in the US the character forms are archetypes, and because of this the locations must be archetypes as well. Similar Brit comedies take part of their character from the location they are in, and Brit writers also know that using a similar mechanism wouldn't work - we're more prepared to accept such fantasy from the US because let's face it, _Friends_ set in property that they could actually afford wouldn't be friends and wouldn't work. 

Likewise, a Brit series set in the same style wouldn't work - hence, all our great sitcoms are set in semi-real environments. Look at Shameless and The Rolyle Family for example - UK humour is class based and as such the location is a part of that. HUmour isn't as class based in the US, and US audiences maybe have a higher tolerance for willing suspension of disbelief than the UK does.


----------



## Lollybelle (Jan 6, 2005)

Here's the IMDB page which links to the other programmes the women have been in.  I recognise the 'mum' blonde from Magnolia, and the 'puttanesca' blonde from Knots Landing!  Teri Hatcher obviously from Superman and it looks like the model wasn't actually in Six Feet Under even though she looks a lot like her.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0410975...XRlIGhvdXNld2l2ZXN8aHRtbD0xfG5tPW9u;fc=1;ft=1

I agree with the comment about the muscles!  Those women look so slim and toned it must take a lot of work.  

As far as the programme itself goes, it was exactly what you'd expect - a lot of gorgeous American women, some shagging and some bitchiness and a few giggles along the way.  Not lifechanging TV but there's nothing wrong with enjoying something harmless and frivolous.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 6, 2005)

Just to add it was made for the mainstream ABC channel and not HBO like Six Feet Under and Sex and the City, et al.

Which makes it's surreal quirkyiness more surprising.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 6, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Tony Soprano's girlfriend, the one who killed herself, is one of the main characters



Really?  Which one?  And which one was in Six Feet Under?


----------



## belboid (Jan 6, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> This searching question has been asked in pretty much all the broadsheet previews, and the answer is:
> 
> The same way Rachel, Ross and Co. in Friends can afford their Grenwich Village apartments, how Carrie could afford her SoHo loft and so on _ad nauseum_.



I dont think that that actually works in this case - the fact that the plumber is clearly more than just a plumber and is _up to something_ allows him the 'secret wealth' to live there. The problem is that none of the others would realise that he had such money and so would question how he could do so.  The street is full of posh snobs who would object strongly to someone so common being there (or would if he werent so darned sexy), and he is clearly going to be despised by most of the husbands who are afraid of being cuckolded by him.  But maybe that one will come up in later episodes.



> Mate of mine has a theory on this - you only really ever see this on US TV shows (Brit shows, say This Life or coupling, are more realistic in this respect) because in the US the character forms are archetypes, and because of this the locations must be archetypes as well. Similar Brit comedies take part of their character from the location they are in, and Brit writers also know that using a similar mechanism wouldn't work - we're more prepared to accept such fantasy from the US because let's face it, _Friends_ set in property that they could actually afford wouldn't be friends and wouldn't work.
> 
> Likewise, a Brit series set in the same style wouldn't work - hence, all our great sitcoms are set in semi-real environments. Look at Shameless and The Rolyle Family for example - UK humour is class based and as such the location is a part of that. HUmour isn't as class based in the US, and US audiences maybe have a higher tolerance for willing suspension of disbelief than the UK does.



interesting theory - very largely true as well, I think. How many british sitcoms _have_ succesfully had US versions made of them - Steptoe & Son is the only one I can think of!


----------



## belboid (Jan 6, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Really?  Which one?  And which one was in Six Feet Under?


blimey - the 6FU one has been answered twice (assuming we got it right that is).  The ex-model.  (oops, a look on imdb implies we got it wrong!)


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 6, 2005)

My vote for a 2nd or 3rd season castr member - either as a character sister or new arrival, the beyond adorable Denise Richards....


----------



## Ms T (Jan 6, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> blimey - the 6FU one has been answered twice (assuming we got it right that is).  The ex-model.  (oops, a look on imdb implies we got it wrong!)



Exactly.    I don't think she looks anything like the woman in 6FU.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 6, 2005)

> I dont think that that actually works in this case - the fact that the plumber is clearly more than just a plumber and is up to something allows him the 'secret wealth' to live there. The problem is that none of the others would realise that he had such money and so would question how he could do so. The street is full of posh snobs who would object strongly to someone so common being there (or would if he werent so darned sexy), and he is clearly going to be despised by most of the husbands who are afraid of being cuckolded by him. But maybe that one will come up in later episodes.



He's a drug dealer or a pimp.


----------



## belboid (Jan 6, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Exactly.    I don't think she looks anything like the woman in 6FU.


aye, according to the imdb page edie and bree were both in Knots Landing!!, but none of the rest (other than teri hatcher) seems to have been in much familiar at all.  Oh, and the mother was in a series of Frasier.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

I thought it was watchable but nothing special - not as funny or original as it wants to be.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 6, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> He's a drug dealer or a pimp.



he could pimp me any day of the week...  er yeh.  sorry.


----------



## belboid (Jan 6, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> he could pimp me any day of the week...  er yeh.  sorry.


err, do you understand how pimping works??!!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 6, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> he could pimp me any day of the week...  er yeh.  sorry.



So you'd be his prime beyatch then?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jan 6, 2005)

I just checked out the sopranos website to check the cast list and realise that they must be regretting their topically relevant poster  

first thing you see when you check out the website


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 7, 2005)

Top image! Not sure it's necessariloy 'topical' just cos it's got a couple of boats in it tho...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 7, 2005)

I quite enjoyed it 


Did anyone else notice that one of the women turned up in Wife Swap the next day?


----------



## Maggot (Jan 7, 2005)

Lollybelle said:
			
		

> the 'puttanesca' blonde from Knots Landing!


 Such an appropriate description!


----------



## Maggot (Jan 8, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> <SNIPPED>
> I just checked out the sopranos website to check the cast list and realise that they must be regretting their topically relevant poster
> 
> first thing you see when you check out the website


 If you are worried about people being offended by this image, why have you placed it here?

It's not even a thread about the Sopranos.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 13, 2005)

It must be the only street in America with no fat people in!


----------



## g force (Jan 14, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> If you are worried about people being offended by this image, why have you placed it here?
> 
> It's not even a thread about the Sopranos.




Certainly wins a prize for one of the most useless posts. I don't see the problem with it - the poster was done months befoer the disaster.

I thought the second episode was a huge improvement on the first, but the voiceover still grates. I'm not a fan of the voiceover as narration when it's used that heavily and esp when it's such an annoying voice   

One thing that did occur to me - how the hell can a short arse like Gabrielle have been a catwalk model? For what? Mothercare?


----------



## mentalchik (Jan 14, 2005)

Watched it the other night, have to say i quite enjoyed it, my eldest son also enjoyed it when after a lot of moaning realised it is bursting with fit, older women !


----------



## Groucho (Jan 14, 2005)

g force said:
			
		

> It's also based on the premise that behind the facade the suburbs are a hotbed of intrigue. They're not. Generally, they're really fucking dull.



That's where you are wrong...and where Lynch was right. Scratch the surface of dull middle class Christian suburbia and you find the stench of decay, hypocracy, death, abuse and necrophilia.  Believe me (I stopped over in Guildford for a few years in the eighties).

Harpo tells me that this series is really good, and has also said it is a mix of sex and the city (which I never saw more than ten minutes of) and Twin Peaks. I may give it a go, but I note the scepticism of the Lynchness tag amongst urbanites. I also note that Harpo really liked Footballers Wives so may not be the best guide to Groucho likes TV wise.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 15, 2005)

I quite like the show 

_some of the coments on *this* thread rank right up there with *Bree's snooty cattiness as well!    

*the compulsive redhead _


----------



## LostNotFound (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm glad my critical faculties aren't as well developed as some on here, or I wouldn't be able to fucking watch anything!


----------



## Shmu (Jan 31, 2005)

where to said:
			
		

> but theres some good lines and there is a david lynch creepy suburbia thing running through it as my bro pointed out.
> 
> and a secret - so i'll have to keep watching. . .



Yeah. I thought it was good too. And agree with that creepy undertones thing, sort of stepford wives weirdness. Makes for something a bit out of the ordinary.

Will watch again, if I remember when it's on, which is unlikely.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 31, 2005)

LostNotFound said:
			
		

> I'm glad my critical faculties aren't as well developed as some on here, or I wouldn't be able to fucking watch anything!




well said!!! 


i love the show and i dont give a shit *who* knows it


----------



## jasoon (Jan 31, 2005)

Love the show, lots of wanking fodder there too lol


----------



## catrina (Apr 22, 2005)

i think this is one of the most brilliant programmes to come to tv, ever.  i'm not joking.

i grew up in a neighbourhood like this in america, and i have never seen a tv programme so accurately portray that lifestyle.  perfectly.  sex in the city was a joke, carrie living in that huge apartment paying $600 a month my arse, and living on a journalist's income, don't get me started.

desperate housewives is so real and really portrays the mums in america.  not that i feel bad for them as they're all money obsessed, but it is very accurate.  i identify with the crazed ritilin addicted one myself, or else the divorced one, but they all strike a tone with me.


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 22, 2005)

I couldn't stand Sex In The City but I always make sure I'm free for desparate Housewives!


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 22, 2005)

> One thing that did occur to me - how the hell can a short arse like Gabrielle have been a catwalk model? For what? Mothercare?



Excellent post, cos it gives me an excuse for us all to see why such trifling details don't atually matter...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See? She's bendy and everything!!


----------



## T & P (Apr 22, 2005)

She's as fit as fuck, that's how.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 22, 2005)

And bendy. Lots of evidence for her being fit and bendy.

I only watch the show in the hope that she'll come breezing down the stairs, silk robe agape and flowing behind her revealing Eva in her smalls...truly wonderful TV moments...


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 22, 2005)

Perhaps that's the thing. After all, none of the Sex and the City ladies were particularly attractive. Result? The show had about five straight male viewers.


----------



## tastebud (Apr 22, 2005)

I love this show & if I got the chance, I'd 'do' her.


----------



## T & P (Apr 22, 2005)

She looked _very_ lovely indeed the other day when she was washing and shaving by the jacuzzi in red bra and knickers.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 22, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> I love this show & if I got the chance, I'd 'do' her.


----------



## tastebud (Apr 22, 2005)

T & P said:
			
		

> She looked _very_ lovely indeed the other day when she was washing and shaving by the jacuzzi in red bra and knickers.




Yeah, I really want that underwear!

Maybe then I can look like her.


----------



## rennie (Apr 22, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Perhaps that's the thing. After all, none of the Sex and the City ladies were particularly attractive. Result? The show had about five straight male viewers.




i thought Carrie was very attractive, but perhaps not in a sex bomb kind of way.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 22, 2005)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> i thought Carrie was very attractive, but perhaps not in a sex bomb kind of way.



really?  i think she looks a bit horse like.  sex and the city was shit in comparison to desperate housewives.  find myself liking pretty much all the characters, think terri hatcher's is probably the worst/most annoying.  bree and lynette are brilliant, hope after last episode they're going to feature eadie a bit more too


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 22, 2005)

Hmmm...Eadie and Gabrielle...mmm


----------



## tastebud (Apr 22, 2005)

You can't compare the two. SATC was mindless (absolutely fantastic) nonsense aimed at women. Full of sexy men and sexy handbags/ shoes.

DH is different. It's creepy/ Lynchy and quite clever. Beautiful women do feature but it's not all about sex, shopping and cocktails.


----------



## rennie (Apr 22, 2005)

Im definitely a sex and the city fan!!! gorgeous women, beautiful clothes, sexy men and cocktails!   

desperate housewives is good but a bit too slow... mind you, the other half is a fan!


----------



## belboid (Apr 22, 2005)

I was forced to watch S&TC, but watch Desperate Housewives with pleasure!

Even tho Susan is one of the most annoying people you could ever come across.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 22, 2005)

SATC was an extension of a Vogue photo shoot with the occassional bit of Republican Feminism or 'issue' (Sam getting breast cancer) thrown in. And the TV series makes them all FAR warmer, more endearing characters than the book where they come over as desperately bitter, cynical and lonely machines designed solely for shopping and fucking...

DH is far, far superior, and not just because of Gabrielle.


----------



## catrina (Apr 23, 2005)

i agree.  i loved the episode when bree described meeting her husband at the young republicans' club in college.  that's at least real.  charlotte poncing about in her new york co-op she stole from her impotent ex and taking tap dancing lessons made me want to vomit.

NONE of them ever worked in sex and the city, and all they talked about was finding suitable partners that might help them support their expensive living habits.  at least in desperate housewives they're honest about the fact they're using their husbands for money.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Apr 23, 2005)

I like watching it although it does seem as if the whole point of watching the series is to walk out what the plot really is. I've lost track of who's being blackmailed, murdered and why etc. But I do make a point of watching it. I thought the last episode where Gabrielle stole that porterloo was just great


----------



## The Lone Runner (Apr 23, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> DH is different. It's creepy/ Lynchy and quite clever. QUOTE]
> 
> Agree - I thought it would be just like SATC but set in the suburbs...but well different, also I think funnier.
> 
> Bree is easily the best character IMO - best hair EVER!


----------



## Louloubelle (Apr 23, 2005)

I like Susan the best 

a link for kyser and other Gabrielle fans 

he he he 

http://www.contactmusic.com/new/xml...xy eva can only wear housewives lingerie once

I see a whole new market on ebay


----------



## rowan (Apr 25, 2005)

I watched the first 3 then kept forgetting about it   

Have you found out why she killed herself yet?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 25, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Desperate Housewives, surely?
> 
> I bet it is rubbish with out knowing anything about it.



How can anyone call Teri Hatcher rubbish?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 25, 2005)

g force said:
			
		

> It's also based on the premise that behind the facade the suburbs are a hotbed of intrigue. They're not. Generally, they're really fucking dull.
> .



Have you lived in one?

The suburbs are the setting for the most drug use, the most infidelity, the most violence, the most psychological breakdown, all hidden behind curtained, three-sectioned windows.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 25, 2005)

dilute micro said:
			
		

> No it's more to do with it being American and how cool they look dissing such stuff.  But they're right.  This show is a waste of time.  It's not going to last, maybe one more season is my guess.



It's in People and all the other mags. I saw a guide to what films were made in the various houses on the backlot where the set is located. I think it's in for a long run.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 25, 2005)

dilute micro said:
			
		

> Okay..okay..okay...
> 
> 
> But there was a time when societal degradation shows wouldn't have made it on American tv.



Malcolm in the Middle?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 25, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> in the US the character forms are archetypes, and because of this the locations must be archetypes as well. Similar Brit comedies take part of their character from the location they are in, and Brit writers also know that using a similar mechanism wouldn't work - we're more prepared to accept such fantasy from the US because let's face it, _Friends_ set in property that they could actually afford wouldn't be friends and wouldn't work.
> .



There is a whole tradition of 'real environment' tv in the US, probably starting wtih The Lucy Show, the Honeymooners, coming through All in the Family, Maude, the Jeffersons, Good Times, Roseanne, to shows like Malcolm, etc.

Desperate Housewives is part of a subgenre, not a formula for all US tv.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 25, 2005)

There's also the class thing. In the US, shows like Desperate Housewives, or [the show with JR, I can't recall the name], can show wealthy, fit types living a life of luxury, because the audience can fantasize about one day living that life, even if it's highly unlikely.

From what I gather, obvious displays of wealth are associated with the class once know as 'your betters', and no one wants to be reminded of that.


----------



## tastebud (May 3, 2005)

Errrrm, maybe I'm going looopy, but isn't it supposed to be on. Now?

 

Or is it Wednesday? I'm confused.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 3, 2005)

how far are you into the series vixen? 

that neigbour and his son (paul & zach) are creepy as hell!! the dads gonna kill susan i just know it  

lol


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 3, 2005)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Have you lived in one?
> 
> The suburbs are the setting for the most drug use, the most infidelity, the most violence, the most psychological breakdown, all hidden behind curtained, three-sectioned windows.




thats the fuckin truth....theres some dodgy shit that goes on in the suburbs!!!!   

*my lawn sprinklers have just gone off incidentally* 

the pool boy looks rather thirsty as well


----------



## tastebud (May 3, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> how far are you into the series vixen?
> 
> that neigbour and his son (paul & zach) are creepy as hell!! the dads gonna kill susan i just know it
> 
> lol



Let me think, last week Susan went out with Edies bloke (so she fired him) & Carlos has agreed to go to prison.

My friend has also started downloading the beginning ones for me, as I got into it quite late.

But I love it! Have just realised it's actually on tomorrow (phew).

I seem to be very confused today, maybe I'm getting some form of dementia.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 3, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> Let me think, last week Susan went out with Edies bloke (so she fired him) & Carlos has agreed to go to prison.
> 
> My friend has also started downloading the beginning ones for me, as I got into it quite late.
> 
> ...



thank fuck you didnt miss it then ...oh yeah i know about where you are...it gets even better!!...man i hate that edie  ...lol

fs....i need to work ...im gonna lock myself out of urban


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 3, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> thats the fuckin truth....theres some dodgy shit that goes on in the suburbs!!!!
> 
> *my lawn sprinklers have just gone off incidentally*
> 
> the pool boy looks rather thirsty as well



Maybe he'd prefer to have his Mint Julep in the cabana?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 3, 2005)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Maybe he'd prefer to have his Mint Julep in the cabana?










chance would be a fine thing Mr. Canuck


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 3, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> chance would be a fine thing Mr. Canuck




I think, as Seinfeld would say, that fellow is playing for the other team.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 3, 2005)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I think, as Seinfeld would say, that fellow is playing for the other team.




well i'd try anyway   


hes got a USMC tatt though, so maybe i wouldnt   


ah fuck it , look at him,, i would


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (May 5, 2005)

last nights episode was a touch of class, annoying susan had her equally annoying mother to stay but clear highlight being bree and lynette, i was intruiged to see how bree would cope with the tearaway kids, no toothbrushes in her toilet!


----------



## Stigmata (May 9, 2005)

I may be delusional, but was that Bree's husband (Rex?) playing the Marine officer on Enterprise yesterday?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 9, 2005)

last night was the season finale i think  ....but i wont say what happened


----------



## Bonfirelight (May 9, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I may be delusional, but was that Bree's husband (Rex?) playing the Marine officer on Enterprise yesterday?


i believe it was.


----------



## The Lone Runner (May 9, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> last night was the season finale i think  ....but i wont say what happened



I think it finishes the 1st week of June - about 3 more to go - I am LOVING Desperate Housewives more with every week that passes


----------



## tastebud (May 9, 2005)

You guys are in The States, right? I.e., loads more for me? (in the U.K.)

(hopes & prays)....


----------



## rennie (May 9, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> last night was the season finale i think  ....but i wont say what happened



do u have E4? if so, don't tell us what happens!


----------



## Fledgling (May 9, 2005)

Well, I don't think it is as good as people have said and raved about. But then I have been admonished by my contemporaries for criticising the OC as dull and pathetic so I am open to criticism here too. As a TV show Desperate Housewives is good compared to most mindless trash on US TV (and boy is much of it mindless) but it doesn't seem to have that much depth and cannot equal the commentary achieved by Westwing which I believe may just be the cleverest (though it has faults) programme to have emerged for a long time. Desperate Housewives I think works becuase it allows strong aesthetics to substitute for the often deficient commentary it purports to make. The plot is mildly intriuging but again uses cliches such as twists to gloss over the lack of serious points the show claims to make. 

Fuck, the above could be in pseuds or worse colemenballs but I'm sticking my neck out on this and anyway perhaps I'm clouding my vision because I loathe the simple minded Richard and Judy who endorsed this so trivially (they really have trivial touch, sort of Midas). The programme basically isn't as clever as it claims to be but cirticism from the point of its realism falls short of being effective. This isn't supposed to be real life, it's entertainment. But if I'm right in that it attempts to make a sociological point, then it falls short of expectations. 

I could be wrong, maybe it's about pretty women as a change to pretty girls.


----------



## The Lone Runner (May 9, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> You guys are in The States, right? I.e., loads more for me? (in the U.K.)
> 
> (hopes & prays)....



sorry - I'm in bristol!


----------



## tastebud (May 9, 2005)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> Well, I don't think it is as good as people have said and raved about. But then I have been admonished by my contemporaries for criticising the OC as dull and pathetic so I am open to criticism here too. As a TV show Desperate Housewives is good compared to most mindless trash on US TV (and boy is much of it mindless) but it doesn't seem to have that much depth and cannot equal the commentary achieved by Westwing which I believe may just be the cleverest (though it has faults) programme to have emerged for a long time. Desperate Housewives I think works becuase it allows strong aesthetics to substitute for the often deficient commentary it purports to make. The plot is mildly intriuging but again uses cliches such as twists to gloss over the lack of serious points the show claims to make.
> 
> Fuck, the above could be in pseuds or worse colemenballs but I'm sticking my neck out on this and anyway perhaps I'm clouding my vision because I loathe the simple minded Richard and Judy who endorsed this so trivially (they really have trivial touch, sort of Midas). The programme basically isn't as clever as it claims to be but cirticism from the point of its realism falls short of being effective. This isn't supposed to be real life, it's entertainment. But if I'm right in that it attempts to make a sociological point, then it falls short of expectations.
> 
> I could be wrong, maybe it's about pretty women as a change to pretty girls.



I refused to watch at first as thought it was a load of drivel. Thought it was a sky one American-y pile of wank, but then actually watched it & realised there was a lot more to it. You're right about the pretty women part though, but I'm not sure it's trying to make a sociological point.


----------



## rennie (May 13, 2005)

what happened in the last episode? I went to be very early.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 13, 2005)

Does it have to make some deep and meaningdul sociological point though? cant people just enjoy watching Tv for what it is without chin stroking and disentanngling and deconstructing all its deep and meaningfuls?( or criticise it for its lack of)

Dont read below here if you missed wednesdays and dont want to know
**********************************************************

Rennie- Diedra ( who mike has been 'looking' for) was the girl found in the chest ( that paul whatsisface-Mary Alices husband) chucked in the river
The policeman who was bought off to protect Mike kicked the crap out of him after giving him diedra's death file.

lynette and the evil neighbour sort of called a truce and agreed to be a bit nice to each other
The gardener guy offered to buy gabrielle the things carols couldnt after he cancelled her credit card but she bought a pair of shoes and the card company rang his parents and then they cancelled the card.
Then she fronted up to carlos with the shoes and said it you wont give me money i will look elsewhere for a man to buy them for me.
Carlos tore up the post nup and he let him back into her bed.
Brees son was subjected to a 'dinner and chat' with the reverend after she decided she would bring him back from the camp and subject him to christian counselling. he told the reverend he would pretend it would work to please his mother and keep her happy but sometimes he liked vanilla ice cream, sometimes he liked choclate and he intended to have both


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (May 13, 2005)

bree's son is a wrong 'un, he's only pretending to be a gaylord to get out of camp, now he's told the priest that they bought round to talk to him that he's going to pretend to be a good little christian to convince bree that he'll go to heaven before doing something so bad it'll destroy her.

lynette has got a bizarre friendship with the old lady over the road that she always wished was dead and has taken her on as a responsibility.

susan's annoyingness was surpassed only by her mothers

gabrielle got carlos to destroy the pree/post nup thingy, used john's student credit card to buy fancy dinner and shoes then had the card cancelled by his parents, woops!

er, susan's bloke got punched by some policeman that gave him a file on that one he's meant to be finding.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (May 13, 2005)

aaah, it'd already been answered, nevermind eh


----------



## rennie (May 13, 2005)

thank you thank you!


----------



## mysterygirl (May 13, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> susan's annoyingness was surpassed only by her mothers



I don't get to see every episode, watched Wednesday's to find this _awful_ woman......... Susan's mother.

Where did she come from???  And why??


----------



## tastebud (May 13, 2005)

mysterygirl said:
			
		

> I don't get to see every episode, watched Wednesday's to find this _awful_ woman......... Susan's mother.
> 
> Where did she come from???  And why??



yeah, she is a pain. lowers the quality somewhat, i reckon.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 16, 2005)

it was good as fuck last night 

i was wrong about the finale though, its next sunday.

one of the main characters is gonna die


----------



## tastebud (May 16, 2005)

don't tell us! Grrrrrrr   

It's on on Weds for us. Don't think we're near the end though. Bet it's Susan that dies.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 16, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> don't tell us! Grrrrrrr
> 
> It's on on Weds for us. Don't think we're near the end though. Bet it's Susan that dies.



dont worry, i wont   

and i bet its susan as well 

id like it to be that creepy neighbour man john ...hes proper freaky!


----------



## tastebud (May 16, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> dont worry, i wont
> 
> and i bet its susan as well
> 
> id like it to be that creepy neighbour man john ...hes proper freaky!



on the clip for next week, it had susan's ex (forget his damn name) warning her to stay away from paul as he's baaad etc.

john? i can't remember who that is either. 

i need to get them all downloaded and start from the beginning. hmmmm: girly night soon, me thinks.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 16, 2005)

mike is susans ex (who i find strangley attractive  mike not susan...but she'd do in a rush i suppose  )....

john is the weird neighbour with the weird son, whos wife commited suicide....

yeah!!! just download em all and have a girls night ...


or alternately a tourture dub night


----------



## tastebud (May 18, 2005)

Was just about to randomly say (whilst watching) that I'm strangely attracted to Mike. So bizzarre- just realised it. Not my usual type, at all!   

(then noticed you said it too, MA).


----------



## tastebud (May 18, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> mike is susans ex (who i find strangley attractive  mike not susan...but she'd do in a rush i suppose  )....
> 
> john is the weird neighbour with the weird son, whos wife commited suicide....
> 
> ...



isn't the weird neighbour called paul?


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2005)

the weird neighbour is very much called paul.

well, i'm not sure if i'm confused or not now....

Can Dana (I assume it's spelt that way) be a boys as well as a girls name? Was the 'dead Dana' just a misremembered memory of his previous life?

I guess so......Mike and Deidra sorted out their drug problems when Mike went to jail (or maybe he was just helping her anyway, beng the nice guy he is and accidentally killed, no hang on, he killed a cop it seems...hmmm. Wouldn't trust whatshernames (Felicia's) description of the pair of them as complete wrong uns anyway.....

So they went back to get there son, and Paul killed her. Other dead one found  out and.....

Yup, all sorted.

Mike to be the dead one.  Or Paul.  Or hopefully Zak.

Susan would be better, but that aint gonna happen.

We've got two more to go then??


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 19, 2005)

youre right it is paul....im sorry!!........i was confused as well!!!....theres so many fuckin people on that fuckin show ....


----------



## LostNotFound (May 19, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> youre right it is paul....im sorry!!........i was confused as well!!!....theres so many fuckin people on that fuckin show ....



This has just reminded me to burn some episodes off and post them off to my gf


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 19, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> Was just about to randomly say (whilst watching) that I'm strangely attracted to Mike. So bizzarre- just realised it. Not my usual type, at all!
> 
> (then noticed you said it too, MA).




i know, its weird aint it??? 

theres nothing particularly enticing about him, but there is at the same time...


but still you could just love up to him.


----------



## LostNotFound (May 19, 2005)

I'm strangely attracted to brie's hair ..


----------



## tastebud (May 19, 2005)

LostNotFound said:
			
		

> This has just reminded me to burn some episodes off and post them off to my gf



one of my friends was supposed to do that but has so far only given me the first two. can you post some to me too, please?


----------



## tastebud (May 19, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> i know, its weird aint it???
> 
> theres nothing particularly enticing about him, but there is at the same time...
> 
> ...



i only realised it last night when he was warning susan to stay away from paul. 

it was funny when gabrielle slapped carlos & called him a sonofabitch. does anyone know who the father is going to be? (don't tell me though)...


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2005)

seemed to be pretty clear from the week before lasts episode who daddy was, considering the timing (which gabrielle wouldn't necesarilly realise I suppose) she only shagged one of them...


----------



## tastebud (May 19, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> seemed to be pretty clear from the week before lasts episode who daddy was, considering the timing (which gabrielle wouldn't necesarilly realise I suppose) she only shagged one of them...



Nah. Yesterday she was saying she didn't know. & anyway, last week she slept with both- that was the whole point of my question.


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2005)

yeah but it was the week befores when it appeared she got pregnant!

If you think you've missed owt, there are the weekly recaps on the ABC DH site - that weeks being at http://abc.go.com/primetime/desperate/recaps/ep18.html


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 23, 2005)

Tonight's the season finale! 

Thank fuck for TiVo.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 23, 2005)

*argggggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


We watched this at 5am this morning!! (((TiVo))) 


y'all ain't gonna believe what fuckin happened!!!!!!!


----------



## tastebud (May 25, 2005)

don't tell me, man. it's getting wayyyy exciting! bloody confusing though! 

i quite fancy the young boy that gabrielle had an affair with too. 

btw, what kind of boyfriend is one that wont download desperate housewives for you??? (well. that's the one i have   )


----------



## tastebud (May 25, 2005)

it's the season finale next week.


----------



## SubZeroCat (May 25, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> btw, what kind of boyfriend is one that wont download desperate housewives for you??? (well. that's the one i have   )



Hehe, my boyfriend looks (a bit) like one of the blokes from Desperate Housewives


----------



## the B (May 26, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Hehe, my boyfriend looks (a bit) like one of the blokes from Desperate Housewives



Which one? Because it doesn't spring to mind 

On the show in general, I find it funny... that's all. The plots are so contrived, it's great. Nice Masserati too


----------



## SubZeroCat (May 26, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> Which one? Because it doesn't spring to mind



What, boyf or character?   

Nah, I think he looks a bit like Conran.


----------



## the B (May 26, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> What, boyf or character?
> 
> Nah, I think he looks a bit like Conran.



Pleas post a pic of Conran... name doesn't ring a bell... but I'm sure I'd recognise if someone on the show looked like pika...


----------



## SubZeroCat (May 26, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> Pleas post a pic of Conran... name doesn't ring a bell... but I'm sure I'd recognise if someone on the show looked like pika...



Cant be fucked but if you look at my post on the last page of Urbanite Lookalikes you'll see!


----------



## tastebud (May 26, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Hehe, my boyfriend looks (a bit) like one of the blokes from Desperate Housewives



you mean footballers wives?   

desperate housewives is a whole different kettle of fish! it's fan-bloody-tastic.

footballers wives is drivel. addctive drivel, but drivel nonetheless.


----------



## SubZeroCat (May 26, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> you mean footballers wives?
> 
> desperate housewives is a whole different kettle of fish! it's fan-bloody-tastic.
> 
> footballers wives is drivel. addctive drivel, but drivel nonetheless.



oh whoops   

I knew I should of gone to bed _before_ I stopped making sense


----------



## tastebud (May 26, 2005)

also, i think it's conrad. not conran.


----------



## SubZeroCat (May 26, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> also, i think it's conrad. not conran.



Same difference   

Btw, Ive seen a celeb lookalike of you   

(don't worry, she's pretty)


----------



## tastebud (May 26, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Same difference
> 
> Btw, Ive seen a celeb lookalike of you
> 
> (don't worry, she's pretty)



who???? you can't say that & not say who.


----------



## girasol (May 26, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> who???? you can't say that & not say who.



Well,  I think you resemble Juliette Lewis, but I'm don't know if that's who SZC is talking about...


----------



## SubZeroCat (May 26, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> who???? you can't say that & not say who.



There was a pic in Now (not mine, I knicked it off Missuz Scott!) of Erin O'Connor and that pic in particular resembles you


----------



## tastebud (May 26, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> There was a pic in Now (not mine, I knicked it off Missuz Scott!) of Erin O'Connor and that pic in particular resembles you



eek- i don't really know what she looks like.


----------



## SubZeroCat (May 26, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> eek- i don't really know what she looks like.



Well if you're at Offline tonight I can bring it. Or show it to you some other time


----------



## tastebud (May 26, 2005)

'spose i can sort of see what you mean. she's a funny looking bird & so am I.


----------



## girasol (May 26, 2005)

Oh, well...   

*** shuffles away quietly ***


----------



## SubZeroCat (May 26, 2005)

Google image search wasnt too successful but the pic in that mag looks quite like you


----------



## tastebud (May 26, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Well if you're at Offline tonight I can bring it. Or show it to you some other time



i googled it. not coming out tonight.

(typing eric by mistake surprised me somewhat).


----------



## SubZeroCat (May 26, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> 'spose i can sort of see what you mean. she's a funny looking bird & so am I.



A good looking funny bird you mean


----------



## tastebud (May 26, 2005)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Well,  I think you resemble Juliette Lewis, but I'm don't know if that's who SZC is talking about...



oh sorry- didn't see.

ok i officially love you  (i used to love her as a teenager).


----------



## tastebud (May 26, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> A good looking funny bird you mean



hee hee. i am funny, yes that much is true. 

anyway, stop now y'all. i'm no good with compliments.


----------



## Dubversion (May 26, 2005)

you're all wrong..








(but less wrinkled obviously)


----------



## LDR (May 26, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> No wonder I had to change channels after two minutes of watching it then.


  

How did you last so long?


----------



## SubZeroCat (May 26, 2005)

Is she that women from Six Feet Under? She does indeed look like Vixen.

I'll try and post up that pic of Erin O'Connor at some point...


----------



## tastebud (May 26, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Is she that women from Six Feet Under? She does indeed look like Vixen.



yeah it is. i'm not sure about her though (although loads of people have said it to me).


----------



## LDR (May 26, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> There was a pic in Now (not mine, I knicked it off Missuz Scott!) of Erin O'Connor and that pic in particular resembles you


I find that very hard to believe.   Missuz Scott is disgusted by those mags and we have a few lying around the house now.  I confronted her about them and she said they weren't hers.

So I wonder were they came from ........................


----------



## SubZeroCat (May 26, 2005)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> I find that very hard to believe.   Missuz Scott is disgusted by those mags and we have a few lying around the house now.  I confronted her about them and she said they weren't hers.
> 
> So I wonder were they came from ........................



Yeah I have a few lying around the house BUT I didnt buy that particular one AND I have seen her reading through them before so nerr


----------



## tastebud (May 26, 2005)

there's nothing wrong with buying them. as long as you ignore all the shit, they're just a shallow, mind numbing way to pass the time. good, if you've had a hard day using your brain. it's not like we believe all the crap that they spout. i don't really buy them, but i do admit to buying the odd copy of glamour. the fashion pages are sometimes quite good.


----------



## LDR (May 26, 2005)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Yeah I have a few lying around the house BUT I didnt buy that particular one AND I have seen her reading through them before so nerr


So you're both to blame.     What kind of people am I living with?


----------



## SubZeroCat (May 26, 2005)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> So you're both to blame.     What kind of people am I living with?



Two very lovely people who put up with your insane drunken/stoned shennanigans


----------



## tastebud (Jun 1, 2005)

aaaarrrrggghhh! that was _so_ cool! v sad though!

and i _have _ to know what happens! can't bloody well wait till "early next year"!!!!


----------



## T & P (Jun 2, 2005)

That fucking creepy pharmacist...


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 2, 2005)

T & P said:
			
		

> That fucking creepy pharmacist...



he's gross 
and the forensic detectives are gonna be all over bree like a rash


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2005)

yup.  not a bad finale at all.

there's even still a chance susan will get shot!  hurrah!!


----------



## scumbalina (Jun 2, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> yup.  not a bad finale at all.
> 
> there's even still a chance susan will get shot!  hurrah!!



Or Mike


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jun 2, 2005)

scumbalina said:
			
		

> Or Mike




fuckin hell, dont say that!!


----------



## scumbalina (Jun 2, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> fuckin hell, dont say that!!



Don't panic - I don't have Sky or anything! 

Christ, now I'm scaring myself with my throwaway comments  


Please don't let the sexy plumber die. For the love of God...let him live....


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 2, 2005)

scumbalina said:
			
		

> Don't panic - I don't have Sky or anything!
> 
> Christ, now I'm scaring myself with my throwaway comments
> 
> ...




of course he's really Zach's dad


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jun 2, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> of course he's really Zach's dad




Yep he is...

don't kill daddy for gods sake zach


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2005)

naah, won't happen.  This season had Susan on her own, the next one will have Bree on her own.   One at a time, any more than that and they won't be housewives.  Not that Tom will be much of a housewife either....


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 2, 2005)

We both went ARRRGGGHHHH last night at the ending...
I cant wait until 'early next year ffs'  I'm an addict.
My wednesday night fix keeps me sane in work all evening


----------



## newbie (Jun 2, 2005)

yeah, but the second series is never as good as the first, not for off-the-wall surprise hits.  Bean counters and focus groups turn it into a formula- which this was feeling like three or four weeks ago but managed to overcome.  



I heard an interview with the _bloke_ who wrote it- it's all a homage to his mother apparently, all the female characters are aspects of her and reflect incidents in her life.  Perhaps that's what made it so good, that it was a programme about women in which the men were not uniformly either evil or blanks, the children universally angelic and the women misunderstood or downtrodden.  I don't think a single character came out unscathed, with the possible exception of the gay guy who got beaten up who didn't really do anything wrong, but he only had a walk on part.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh my God.  I thought the ending was brilliant, but I can't believe they left it on such a cliffhanger. 


AAAAARGH.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm interested to know how many of the people who slagged the programme off in the fist couple of weeks are now fans

checks start of thread


----------



## mysterygirl (Jun 2, 2005)

Please share........ saw the first one but the second one was too late so I missed it


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2005)

newbie said:
			
		

> I heard an interview with the _bloke_ who wrote it- it's all a homage to his mother apparently, all the female characters are aspects of her and reflect incidents in her life.


that's a point - he said something about one scene which absolutely disgusted her, can't entirely remember what it was now - Bree making the bed?


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2005)

mysterygirl said:
			
		

> Please share........ saw the first one but the second one was too late so I missed it


http://abc.go.com/primetime/desperate/recaps/ep23.html
full story!


----------



## blamblam (Jun 2, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Oh my God.  I thought the ending was brilliant, but I can't believe they left it on such a cliffhanger.
> 
> 
> AAAAARGH.


Ditto! Man I can't wait for the next one. Still at least nip/tuck is back to fill the gap


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 2, 2005)

yeah, it was pretty good. I was told last night that they haven't even started filming the second series...


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2005)

I'd heard somewhere (maybe even on this thread!) that the next series' script has been written - with the first episode having at least four different versions, where each of the main characters dies!  So that they don't put in 'excessive' pay claims.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 2, 2005)

Was that Alfre Woodward? She's put on a bit of weight since I last saw her.

I thought the woman who played Bree was especially good in those last two episodes, having known people like that (male and female), who are so messed up inside they're compelled to make everything around themselves neat and ordered. I reckon she'll go off the rails a bit next series, maybe take to the sauce or something.


----------



## tastebud (Jun 2, 2005)

yeah the pharmacist thing was _horrible_ . the bree character was superb. was in a really sad mood yesterday  and that episode made me ever sadder 

bloody terrific though... and the cliffhanger - arrrrggh! 

not sure i can wait for the next series.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jun 2, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> I'd heard somewhere (maybe even on this thread!) that the next series' script has been written - with the first episode having at least four different versions, where each of the main characters dies!  So that they don't put in 'excessive' pay claims.




haha, that's a cracking plan if that's true!

thought the ending was great, and with bree as my favourite character found the ending so sad for her.  i am hoping that it was susan that got shot, though we never saw anything so i guess they could really get away with maybe zak turning it on himself or something depending who they wanted to keep.  hope that there's more edie in the new series, she was cool with her vendetta against susan


----------



## brixtonvilla (Jun 2, 2005)

Zak as Mike & the cute smackhead's son? That nerdy little twat? Feck off...


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jun 3, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> I'd heard somewhere (maybe even on this thread!) that the next series' script has been written - with the first episode having at least four different versions, where each of the main characters dies!  So that they don't put in 'excessive' pay claims.



what? 

where did you fuckin hear that? 

that is NOT so!!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 3, 2005)

It'll be interestin to see how all the characters come across next season as they all lost the raisin d'etre - Bree lost her husband, Lynette is leaving the kids at home to go to work, Gabrielle's huband went to jail and this is where the comedy was framed around.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 3, 2005)

brixtonvilla said:
			
		

> Zak as Mike & the cute smackhead's son? That nerdy little twat? Feck off...



he's an ugly duckling who'll grow into a swan once he gets to love his dad, join a gym and lose his glasses 

I bethca


----------



## brixtonvilla (Jun 3, 2005)

I'll take that bet!


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> what?
> 
> where did you fuckin hear that?
> 
> that is NOT so!!


dunno - here, there, somewhere or other. Possibly that radio interview, possibly somewhere else, possibly in a drunken dream!




			
				CyberRose said:
			
		

> It'll be interestin to see how all the characters come across next season as they all lost the raisin d'etre - Bree lost her husband, Lynette is leaving the kids at home to go to work, Gabrielle's huband went to jail and this is where the comedy was framed around.


Nah that's a good thing  - they have, as you say, ALL lost their initial 'drive', so it will make for an interesting turn around - a return to the drama in place of the melodrama.  Good stuff (potentially).

I do wonder tho - how the hell could Mike have NOT known about the baby - why the hell would Deidre have been visiting Angela/Mary Alice otherwise?  And why believe whatsisnames story anyway - the pathetic creep would _obviously_ try and blame Mary Alice anyway.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 3, 2005)

brixtonvilla said:
			
		

> I'll take that bet!



yer on!
I not really a gambling person but I'll betcha a fiver that he's less louis theroux and more 'oooh oooh ooooh' by the end of the final series


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 3, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> I do wonder tho - how the hell could Mike have NOT known about the baby - why the hell would Deidre have been visiting Angela/Mary Alice otherwise?  And why believe whatsisnames story anyway - the pathetic creep would _obviously_ try and blame Mary Alice anyway.


Depends who the father of the baby is................

(Which could explain both your questions   )


----------



## newbie (Jun 3, 2005)

I kept hearing it as Mary Ellis, but Alice makes a lot more sense.

Isn't the point about the change in circumstances of all the housewives that the only one whose life will not change massively (assuming she doesn't get shot that is) is Susan, the only one who earnt her own living and wasn't largely defined by her man. The others will all have their lives changed, not really by something they did themselves (ok, getting pregnant) but by what their menfolk determined.


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2005)

newbie said:
			
		

> I kept hearing it as Mary Ellis, but Alice makes a lot more sense.


bloody americans and there pronunciatons!  It's like Deidre being pronounced deidra - tho I think her sister said it the right way, perhaps objecting to the silly (pretentious?) way everyone else used. 


> Isn't the point about the change in circumstances of all the housewives that the only one whose life will not change massively (assuming she doesn't get shot that is) is Susan, the only one who earnt her own living and wasn't largely defined by her man. The others will all have their lives changed, not really by something they did themselves (ok, getting pregnant) but by what their menfolk determined.


apart from now (assuming they both live) she'll be with Mike - whereas Bree will be the one on her own this time (assuming she doesn't kill herself from guilt)


----------



## newbie (Jun 3, 2005)

Susans love life will continue to be chaotic, but I don't see her surrendering her independence.... and the point is that she's chosen to shack up with our hero, not had the change foist upon her.  

Bree (do they really name people after cheese, and then spell it wrong?) didn't make the choice, and whether she actually works for a living, or picks up the insurance and rejoins the country club (which assumes she doesn't wrongly do time, of course) her future has been wrenched out of her own hands and changed by one or both of her men.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Jun 3, 2005)

A fiver it is... *spits in virtual palm & proffers it manfully*

(Non-saliva based wager confirmations are available upon request)

Once a gimp, always a gimp.


----------



## E.J. (Jun 3, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Was that Alfre Woodward? She's put on a bit of weight since I last saw her.
> 
> I thought the woman who played Bree was especially good in those last two episodes, having known people like that (male and female), who are so messed up inside they're compelled to make everything around themselves neat and ordered. I reckon she'll go off the rails a bit next series, maybe take to the sauce or something.



Yes Stigmata - It's acclaimed black actress Alfre Woodward who plays the new neighbour who's domineering her son in Wisteria Lane. I'm sure that when the second series is shown i bet that one of the main plots in the second series will be based on her and her son i.e. the relationship between the two. Plus how will they get on with the likes of Bree (played by Marcia Cross - who played the "slightly" nutty and possesive doc Kimberley in Melrose Place), Gabreielle, Lynette, Susan etc.

I'll admit i'm quite impressed with the first series of Desperate Housewifes. And as CyberRose said it will be very interesting, especially if the scriptwriters can develop even more sensational storylines for e.g. Bree - especially on how she copes after Rex dying because of that sinster pharmacist. I bet the police will point the suspicion of his poisioning to her! 

Looking foward to the next series - let's hope that it will be as good as the first series


----------



## tastebud (Jun 3, 2005)

yeah but surely they'll be able to tell that he'd been taking dodgy pills. but yeah, they'll probably blam bree. that was freaky! i hate that pharmacist.

carlos & gabrielle crack me up though. the final episode was pretty depressing, but those two are quite funny.


----------



## E.J. (Jun 3, 2005)

Too true Vixen - But as you and i know Bree will be the prime suspect for Rex's death. About Gabreielle will she continue her affair with the young fella John whilst Carlito is in jail? The final espisode of the series was good and it sets the tone for the second series.


----------



## tastebud (Jun 3, 2005)

bloody hell. i would- he's delicious! 

felt really sorry for bree & rex


----------



## tastebud (Jun 29, 2005)

i'm gonna purchase a freeview box tomorrow.   
wanna re-watch dh and watch the ones i missed  (starts again 13th july).


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jun 30, 2005)

that investment in freeview purely for e4 is paying off now, looking forward to seeing this again.  always the sign of something good when even though you know how it goes/ends you want to see it again!


----------



## tastebud (Jun 30, 2005)

yep!


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 30, 2005)

predictions for the next series


Bree will end up in prison with Maisy (charged with murder) where they will, after much animosity, end up as friends possibly even lovers.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 4, 2005)

edie becomes more of a main character as lynette is off working?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 23, 2005)

*!!!!!!!!*

The new season starts sunday!!   



> When Mike arrives home, he finds Zach holding Susan hostage and has to find a way to rescue them both. Meanwhile Lynette interviews for an account executive position at a top ad agency, now that Tom has agreed to stay home with the kids. Her boss, Nina (guest star Joely Fisher), is skeptical about hiring a mother of four, so Lynette makes a big effort to impress her. Rex's mother, Phyllis (guest star Shirley Knight), comes in for his funeral -- and to drive Bree crazy. And Gabrielle, feeling guilty about her unfaithfulness, dutifully begins visiting Carlos in jail, on the season premiere of Desperate Housewives.




(which me and vixen only care about probably ...)

but it does .....


----------



## tastebud (Sep 23, 2005)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> The new season starts sunday!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't know if it starts here.. maybe on multi-channel television, dunno, afaik not on terrestrial, but then, i haven't actually turned on the tv for over two months so i could be wrong.

in any case, i look forward to it *immensely*!!

YAY!


----------



## tastebud (Dec 29, 2005)

does anyone know when the new season starts in the uk?

i just thought of it.


----------



## T & P (Dec 29, 2005)

When the first series finished they said 'Spring 2006'. 

So it should be about 3 or 4 more months.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Dec 30, 2005)

I saw an advert for this over christmas so i'm tempted to say january cause i stupidly forgot to notice when it said, if at all knowing how sometimes they say 'soon', i'll keep an eye out for it again though


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 7, 2006)

January 18th, and I want to think that's for channel 4 not E4 but I could be wrong


----------



## rennie (Jan 7, 2006)

yes C4. i think.


----------

